# My Latest Acquisition - 1941 Schwinn



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the bike that showed up at the Seattle Swap Meet last Sunday.  Standing ten feet back, I thought to myself upon seeing it "Wow, what an ODD color combo to restore a Prewar Schwinn."  On second take, I realized it was ORIGINAL.  This is the best condition prewar Schwinn I have ever owned and it rides amazingly.  This one is going deep in the collection, enjoy the pics !


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out the cool reverse out fenders and the "Spokane Cycle & Toy Co" downtube decal!


----------



## TheSaint (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaron,

What a find! Those fenders look striking!

Did you change anything, the badge, add the speedo?
If so, what badge did it have?

Thanks for sharing! Wow!

theSaint


----------



## hzqw2l (Mar 30, 2011)

Super Fine Bicycle you found there.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Sarmis
Thanks!  No, it is completely original as it was.  The guy I bought it from got it 13 years ago, was in a basement in Portland and apparently rarely ridden.  It hasn't been added to whatsoever and still has the original tires, pedals, grips, it's insane !!  Best riding Prewar Schwinn I've ridden.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 30, 2011)

Just incredible, absolutely incredible. Some fine bikes owned by the members here.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 30, 2011)

That thing is beautiful.


----------



## eazywind (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep. Saw a phone camera shot that day. Much better pics now obviously. Nice score Aaron.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2011)

That is in unreal condition! Beautiful!


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 30, 2011)

by far that was the best bike at the seattle swap even better than the aerocycle, Im pretty sure that wasn't cheap nice score


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 30, 2011)

wait I just read its original, I really wish I would have taken a better look at it i really thought it was a restoration wow


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, Patrick, I did too!  It was right across from my spot for the swap.  From 10 feet away, it looks like a resto.  You really have to look at it close to realize it's not.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 30, 2011)

You had me at hello. SICK bike. If I scored that, I would be a happy camper. Any hints on what you paid??


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, the seller was asking $2,200.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 31, 2011)

I think actually thats a decent price, I would say its worth at least 3k if not a few more $


----------



## HARPO (Mar 31, 2011)

This proves that they're still out there in this condition...but you have to be lucky enough and in the right place at the right time. Nice job with the photos!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy for you dude! She sure is Purdy!


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats Aaron!  Even though it's a Schwinn , it's still a KILLER find!  Great original bike and color combo.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 31, 2011)

I too thought it was a resto when I first saw it at the swap. By far the nicest example of a Prewar Schwinn Ive ever seen with my own eyes. Great score, it's a keeper!


----------



## J.C. (Mar 31, 2011)

*I didn't think you brought that kind of coin to the swap.  Someone float you a loan?*


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW!! Excuse me while I pick my jaw up! That is the nicest original schwinn I have ever seen! That color combo has to be extremely rare too huh? I've never seen 1 in those colors. Well that settles it. Next year i'm going to this swap. Between this schwinn and the Shelby Airflow, you guys have some great deals on rare bikes up there!


----------



## mpr455 (Mar 31, 2011)

here is mine. came out of a machine shop i helped liquidate. i have the original front wheel and drum brake parts but need to replate. mine is 95% original. your right on how good they ride. i ride all my bikes. my others are monark rockets. they don't even come close to the schwinn. great score and don't do a thing except ride it.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 31, 2011)

I like yours a lot, too!!  That nice "been ridden" patina is just beautiful..


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW that is amazing I love the spokane bike store embossed thingy on the seat tube that is wow factor!!!! Definatley adds to the  value for me that thing is soooooooo nice!


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

how do you know it is a forty-one?? just curious I am sooo jelous and amazed award for best original/period/complete bike so far!


----------



## ripcityriders (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree this bike fits the mould for 3k$ antique bikes!


----------

